What was the earliest electronic transfer of money? - resalisbury
======
tdeck
Western Union started their money transfer service in 1871. At the time they
were a telegraph company that happened to have this wire transfer business.
Today the telegraph is gone but the wire transfers remain as their primary
business.

Probably not the absolute earliest but it's a major part of the timeline.

------
resalisbury
The Federal Reserve in the early 1900s is the earliest I came across in
wikipedia, which inspired the question.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fedwire](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fedwire)
In the early 1900s, settlement of interbank payments was often done by the
physical delivery of cash or gold. By 1915, The Federal Reserve Banks began to
move funds electronically. In 1918, the Banks established a proprietary
telecommunications system to process funds transfers, connecting all 12
Reserve Banks, the Federal Reserve Board and the U.S. Treasury by telegraph
using Morse code. Starting in the 1920s up until the 1970s, the system
remained largely telegraphic; however as technology improved, they began to
make the shift from telegraphy towards telex, then to computer operations and
then to proprietary telecommunications networks.[5]

~~~
cimmanom
I love how often the answer to “what was the first time someone did X?” turns
out to be several times longer ago than one might have imagined (that Ancient
Greek battery seems to have surfaced a couple Times this week too).

